# Wiper Pump Help



## sarp61 (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought a used Nissan Versa Hatchback and found that the wiper pump is not working. When I looked under the panel I found the wiring to the pump was cut. Apparently the car had some front damage and they did not fix the wiring to the pump. So the wiring is about 1.5 feet short of the pump and no pigtail. I inquired with Nissan about replacing the wiring and found out it is part of the body wiring harness costing $800 so that is out. The pump works the front and back and looks fine. So I guess I need to splice the wiring to add more wire and it would be nice if I had a replacement pigtail connection. Short of a junkyard is there anyway to get a replacement pigtail? Looks like a simple two prong. Don't have a clue where to look or the type of pigtail that would work.


----------

